# Ace of Clubs=Awesome



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

Wow, it has been a geat day; the mailman just delivered my new Ace of Clubs slingshot built by WingShooter. 
I will post pics as soon as possible but you can see this nice shooter by visiting wingshooters gallery in this forum.

First impression: the smell of the hardwood as I opened the package, followed by the satin textured finished wood. It is certainly a well crafted shooter and holds it's own with some of the very best custom makers on this forum. The fit and finish is Impecable and his price for the item can't be beat. 
Immediately I went out to shoot up some playing cards and pop, pop, pop, I couldn't miss! It's strange that even though it's not an ergonomic slingshot my hand placement was able to remain constant, thus consistent accuracy. The sling shot feels like a Martin guitar in my hands and I enjoy shooting it because of this feel of quality. 
If you don't own one of these quality laminates you really need to shake your piggybank and send him some money for one. I'm very glad that I did!


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

They look awesome I just had to get one myself too,should be here any day now!


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Yes I agree Duke! -- Tex


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Roger's stuffs are great


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

great stuff i would love one if i could afford!


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

mckee said:


> great stuff i would love one if i could afford!


For the price of a Barnett Diablo, you could have one like this custom hardwood shooter... Ask Wingshooter, His prices are very reasonable.


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

I believe the price would also be comparable to buying five pints at the pub.


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Really nice.... I'll need one get one for my collection one day soon.


----------



## radray (Apr 30, 2011)

Having owned several of Roger's slingshots, I agree that his work is top notch and his slingshots are fun to shoot.


----------



## shooter452 (Nov 6, 2010)

Good review and a great looking catty.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

justplainduke said:


> Wow, it has been a geat day; the mailman just delivered my new Ace of Clubs slingshot built by WingShooter.
> I will post pics as soon as possible but you can see this nice shooter by visiting wingshooters gallery in this forum.
> 
> First impression: the smell of the hardwood as I opened the package, followed by the satin textured finished wood. It is certainly a well crafted shooter and holds it's own with some of the very best custom makers on this forum. The fit and finish is Impecable and his price for the item can't be beat.
> ...


I agree with what Duke said about the catty as I purchased the first Ace of clubs.














The wood combination was just what I was hoping he would make... and VOILA, he makes one (a few). So I had to have one of the most uniquely constructed and artistic frames. I also find Roger to be top notch.

Even though I was not sure about the fit an feel in *my hand* for shooting, I too found it to be a fine shooter. Obviously Roger figured fit and feel into the design. So happy to have this prize in my collection.

Thank you Roger!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Wow, I didn't even know Roger was selling his creations! I will have to get one for my collection. Hey Rog, put one in the corner for old Flatband Bud! PM me a price and away we go!!!!







Flatband


----------



## Cave-dweller (Apr 11, 2011)

I got mine in yesterday. Beautiful to look at, well made, shoots great and,as you say, the price can't be beat. I'll be buying another one.


----------

